# Train of Thought



## ladylore (May 18, 2008)

Found this on another forum I am with which me things is really cool.  

To start it off I will give a phrase and the next person just writes a thought (prhase, word) that was tweeked by the previous post.....and on and on it goes. One thought going into another and another. Have fun 

First train of thought:

It was 30 degrees outside yesterday - it was hot!!


----------



## Banned (May 18, 2008)

So hot that I let the dogs swim in the sludgy fake lake by my house.


----------



## Banned (May 18, 2008)

(PS - we played this on the plane one day - each of the pilots wrote a sentence on a piece of paper, and started passing it back.  Each side of each row only got to see the one sentence written before it, and had to add a sentence.  At the end, the flight attendants read out the "stories" to everyone - it was absolutely hilarious!).


----------



## ladylore (May 18, 2008)

Swamp lands.


----------



## Banned (May 18, 2008)

Full of crazy, ravenous monsters and quick sand.


----------



## Mari (May 18, 2008)

Scary


----------



## ladylore (May 19, 2008)

Scary movies


----------



## Into The Light (May 19, 2008)

movie theatres and popcorn


----------



## Banned (May 19, 2008)

Buttered popcorn.  And candy.


----------



## ladylore (May 19, 2008)

Carnivals!


----------



## Misha (May 19, 2008)

vomiting on rides


----------



## Halo (May 19, 2008)

motion sickness


----------



## Into The Light (May 19, 2008)

car rides


----------



## Halo (May 19, 2008)

road trips


----------



## Into The Light (May 19, 2008)

discovering the world!


----------



## ladylore (May 20, 2008)

New York, France, Egypt....


----------



## Banned (May 20, 2008)

South America, Peru, Amazon Jungle...


----------



## Into The Light (May 20, 2008)

tarzan


----------



## Halo (May 20, 2008)

yelling


----------



## ladylore (May 20, 2008)

thumping on chest while yelling. :lol:


----------



## Halo (May 20, 2008)

bruising and loss of voice


----------



## Misha (May 20, 2008)

rock concert


----------



## Into The Light (May 20, 2008)

guitars


----------



## ladylore (May 20, 2008)

Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Halo (May 20, 2008)

Songs from the 80's


----------



## Misha (May 21, 2008)

"It's my party and I'll cry if I wanna...."


----------



## Into The Light (May 21, 2008)

the 50s


----------



## Halo (May 21, 2008)

The Jive


----------



## Into The Light (May 21, 2008)

doing the twist


----------



## ladylore (May 22, 2008)

Hoola Hoops


----------



## Halo (May 22, 2008)

Jump Rope (skipping)


----------

